# Driving License NOC



## AnjulaMalshan

Hello,

I am working in JLT Under DMCC Visa.I need to know to apply for Driving License they are asking for NOC. From where I should Get the NOC. My Visa is Stamped Under DMCC. 

1. From My Company 
2. From DMCC. 

Help Me on this Matter !!!


----------



## haibinhle

Normally, you should ask it from your company


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

haibinhle said:


> Normally, you should ask it from your company


When I asked from Emirates Driving Center They Told me. That NOC Required with the Sponsor Name Which is mentioned on the Visa. So on Mine it's Dubai Multi Commodities Center. But I am not working in it. For all JTL Companies are under DMCC.


----------



## haibinhle

AnjulaMalshan said:


> When I asked from Emirates Driving Center They Told me. That NOC Required with the Sponsor Name Which is mentioned on the Visa. So on Mine it's Dubai Multi Commodities Center. But I am not working in it. For all JTL Companies are under DMCC.


Oups, in that case, I dont know 

But is it weird that a Freezone authority sponsored you to work in Dubai? (except you work for them?)

I have my visa issued by JAFZA but in the sponsor field, it mentions my company name beside JAFZA so for any kind of NoC, I ask my company. 

You should check your visa with your company or maybe some one here can help you further.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

haibinhle said:


> Oups, in that case, I dont know
> 
> But is it weird that a Freezone authority sponsored you to work in Dubai? (except you work for them?)
> 
> I have my visa issued by JAFZA but in the sponsor field, it mentions my company name beside JAFZA so for any kind of NoC, I ask my company.
> 
> You should check your visa with your company or maybe some one here can help you further.


Yeah That's why I also got wired. Coz All JLT Companies Registered under DMCC and DMCC is the one who Issue Visa for the People who Working in here  
BTW Thanks for your Reply. I will ask and Update this Thread


----------



## sumzupdis

AnjulaMalshan said:


> Yeah That's why I also got wired. Coz All JLT Companies Registered under DMCC and DMCC is the one who Issue Visa for the People who Working in here
> BTW Thanks for your Reply. I will ask and Update this Thread


I am also in DMCC free zone and I am looking to join Belhasa. They are also sort of asking for NoC from the sponsor as mentioned on Visa page. Sponsor is DMCC so I need to get the letter from DMCC now. It costs AED110 when requested to be delivered through Aramex and AED130 when required Over the counter. Surprisingly some of my colleagues who have recently got the Driving License had submitted NoC from Office only and they had same sponsor details on their Visa. They did from Emirates Driving Institute.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sumzupdis said:


> I am also in DMCC free zone and I am looking to join Belhasa. They are also sort of asking for NoC from the sponsor as mentioned on Visa page. Sponsor is DMCC so I need to get the letter from DMCC now. It costs AED110 when requested to be delivered through Aramex and AED130 when required Over the counter. Surprisingly some of my colleagues who have recently got the Driving License had submitted NoC from Office only and they had same sponsor details on their Visa. They did from Emirates Driving Institute.


Hello sumzupdis,

I already submitted the NOC which I have got from my Company not from DMCC. Also I made a photocopy of my Employment ID and Mentioned to the Driving School That Our Company Under Free Zone and That's why we are getting Visa under DMCC. 
I don't know still the RTA File Opened or Not. Once I got the Confirmation I will update this Thread !!!
I used to submit it to the Dubai Driving Center


----------



## sumzupdis

AnjulaMalshan said:


> Hello sumzupdis,
> 
> I already submitted the NOC which I have got from my Company not from DMCC. Also I made a photocopy of my Employment ID and Mentioned to the Driving School That Our Company Under Free Zone and That's why we are getting Visa under DMCC.
> I don't know still the RTA File Opened or Not. Once I got the Confirmation I will update this Thread !!!
> I used to submit it to the Dubai Driving Center


Are you by any chance in DG? I am thinking of joining in Belhasa at Jebel Ali. I think I will go today and will submit the documents as received from my office. Let us see if they can open the file with these documents. In fact Labor Card clearly mentions that the company where I work comes under DMCC. Ideally there should be no problem.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sumzupdis said:


> Are you by any chance in DG? I am thinking of joining in Belhasa at Jebel Ali. I think I will go today and will submit the documents as received from my office. Let us see if they can open the file with these documents. In fact Labor Card clearly mentions that the company where I work comes under DMCC. Ideally there should be no problem.


DG-Discovery Gardens ? Nope I am doing it in Karama  
Yes that is the same point of me. Mention them It is the Procedure of the Free Zone for NOC But there are some Job Titles don't need the NOC. Even for Me aslo. I knew it once I went there  So If your Job Title is okay you don't need to submit NOC


----------



## sumzupdis

AnjulaMalshan said:


> DG-Discovery Gardens ? Nope I am doing it in Karama
> Yes that is the same point of me. Mention them It is the Procedure of the Free Zone for NOC But there are some Job Titles don't need the NOC. Even for Me aslo. I knew it once I went there  So If your Job Title is okay you don't need to submit NOC


Thats very tricky now. My appointment letter states Sales Manager that is exempted from NoC requirement but Visa states Sales Supervisor! Seems like they know what to put on the visa to get that extra money!! Ha ha...


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sumzupdis said:


> Thats very tricky now. My appointment letter states Sales Manager that is exempted from NoC requirement but Visa states Sales Supervisor! Seems like they know what to put on the visa to get that extra money!! Ha ha...


ROFL... Yeah Even I also Applied for a IT Specialist and It's as Computer Network Engineer


----------



## sumzupdis

So when are you getting info on whether the file is opened? Do keep me posted. I will be going today to get the file opening CEREMONY  done! :fingerscrossed::flame:


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sumzupdis said:


> So when are you getting info on whether the file is opened? Do keep me posted. I will be going today to get the file opening CEREMONY  done! :fingerscrossed::flame:


Haa haa Good Luck then. I am waiting for Response from DDC. Once I got the Reply I will be update this thread  
Best of Luck for your Opening


----------



## sumzupdis

What is the waiting period told to you? Belhasa has like 10-20 days waiting. No instructors available.  Also how much did they charge you? Did you pay all money upfront? You have to go for 20 or 40 classes?


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sumzupdis said:


> What is the waiting period told to you? Belhasa has like 10-20 days waiting. No instructors available.  Also how much did they charge you? Did you pay all money upfront? You have to go for 20 or 40 classes?


They Told me 2-3 Days, I Registered and Hand over the Documents on Saturday. It will coming within 2-3Days from RTA and they asked me additional one Day to add it to their System. 
So Probably I will getting it by today or tomorrow.

I paid only 1000AED for Registration and After the the Theory when I am going to start the Driving Lessons they asked me to pay some amount again. I have to go 30 Classes Because I am holding SriLankan License and It's less than 4 years after issue date.


----------



## sumzupdis

AnjulaMalshan said:


> They Told me 2-3 Days, I Registered and Hand over the Documents on Saturday. It will coming within 2-3Days from RTA and they asked me additional one Day to add it to their System.
> So Probably I will getting it by today or tomorrow.
> 
> I paid only 1000AED for Registration and After the the Theory when I am going to start the Driving Lessons they asked me to pay some amount again. I have to go 30 Classes Because I am holding SriLankan License and It's less than 4 years after issue date.


I am back from Belhasa and they need the DMCC letter. No way they can accept the letter from employer. Now I will have to go tomorrow again! Anyhow was worth a shot.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

Really ? That's sad to hear. BTW I will update you accordingly with my Status


----------



## AnjulaMalshan

sumzupdis said:


> I am back from Belhasa and they need the DMCC letter. No way they can accept the letter from employer. Now I will have to go tomorrow again! Anyhow was worth a shot.


Hi Sumzupdis,

Yesterday I got the Message from DDC That my Learning Permit is ready. So I went to there today. And I collected my Learning Permit. 

I did it with my Company NOC. Luck by chance


----------

